# Which GNC pro performance is better?



## target99 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello!  I am considering on buying GNC Pro Performance Instantized 100% Whey Protein Powder or GNC Pro Performance Mega MRP Advanced Sports Meal, Variety Pack.  I wanted to know which everyone prefers by takin the poll.  ALso when should i be takin these: before or after breakfast.  THe only problem with GNC Pro Performance Instantized 100% Whey Protein Powder is that it has a high cholesterol.

GNC Pro Performance Instantized 100% Whey Protein Powder

GNC Pro Performance Mega MRP Advanced Sports Meal, Variety Pack


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

You sure you like GNC?  Nobody else here buys their products 

Umm, well... maybe some people do, but they've never admitted to it.

How much does their protein cost?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

btw, cholesterol isnt necessarily bad.

Whey is good if you want the protein in your bloodstream stat.  Like post workout.  Its not good if you are trying to use it as a seperate meal.  If you want a stand alone meal then you need to have either an MRP (which it doesnt hurt to have a little something else with) or mix your whey with some fats.  Preferably flax seed oil, fish oil, or peanut butter


----------



## target99 (Feb 24, 2004)

They both cost about $41.99


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

How much protein do they have?  Well, how much do they weigh?


----------



## target99 (Feb 24, 2004)

For one serving of GNC Pro Performance Instantized 100% Whey Protein Powder its 21 g protein and for GNC Pro Performance Mega MRP Advanced Sports Meal, Variety Pack its about 40 g protein


----------



## target99 (Feb 24, 2004)

but u take the first one 2 times a day though but it has lots of cholesterol


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Is that a 2lb tub for the whey?

For the MRP its probably 20 packets right?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

For whey look here --> http://www.1fast400.com/?cPath=53

and for MRPs look here --> http://www.1fast400.com/?cPath=36

Those are from 1Fast400.com, they have excellent prices and service.  They are half the price what you will pay at GNC, and shipping will only take 2-4 days generally.  They have the order out next day, definitely where I buy


----------



## target99 (Feb 25, 2004)

thank you for all ur help EGGS!


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL well GNC is for the beginning lifter or older senior segment market, or shit any target market easily reached.  I would go with either bulknutrition, dpsnutrition, or massnutrition.

take your pick


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 25, 2004)

take a look at the poll on "favorite Protein Powders" .  you will see what most people here take.  you can click GNC pro performance too if you like.  you will see that there is a wide range of choices as many items have been chosen only once or twice yet there have been 14 or more "others" chosen.  scroll thru the threads to find the websources.  Prince likes allthewhey.com,  others like dpsnutrition.com, bulknutrition.com or massnutrition.com as buddy above stated.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about alltheway.com  Great prices there too and lots of options.


----------



## instant (Feb 25, 2004)

eww go with the meta-meal from bulk nutrition 1 buck a peice...so buy a bunch and I would look at going with 100% Whey from Optimum or allthewhey (hear good things).  But if you decide to get some mrps from bulk might as well pick up the whey on the same order.


----------

